# Need help with Partner Visa Application



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am having trouble in filling up the partner visa ( evidence letter of continuing relationship) .. As my marriage is an arranged marriage which is quiet common in my country india can someone please provide me with the sample letters for arranged marriages..

Any advice /suggestion would be of great help to me..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

I doubt you will be able to find a sample letter for a generic relationship situation. You might consult a migration agent for an idea of how to go about it if you're really unsure. When you say 'continuing relationship' this sounds like your intention to have a long term relationship with each other even though you may have only met recently. So this might be legal wills naming each as beneficiaries or other long term mutual commitments. You can also write a letter explaining the cultural significance of an arranged marriage and your family histories of arranged marriages (I'm assuming it's a family tradition). You can have whoever arranged the marriage write a stat dec about how the decision was reached and how they feel about your marriage. Give as much history about how you came to be married to your partner as I'm sure there's a substantial reason it was recommended. I really don't know a lot about arranged marriages but I'm sure it's not an uncommon thing for the DIAC to see. Is it possible for you to live as husband and wife for a while before applying to gather evidence of your relationship?


----------



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

Firstly Thanks for the response.. 
I have tried searching but couldn't find any for evidence sample letters.. No I would be staying not more than two to three weeks with my wife before I make an application with the Diac as I will be flying to aussie back again.. 

I am attaching the marriage certificates, wedding cards and event but want to see if someone can share the letter which needs to be written by sponsor abt how, when and all that..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

As Whitney said, there are no sample letters. Each couple is different - your statement needs to reflect your specific information as a couple. You are going to have a really hard time applying for a partner visa having only spent three weeks with your wife. I'd suggest a professional migration agent. Without help, your application is likely to be denied.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

If you're really set on applying a few weeks after getting married you should definitely engage a migration agent with experience with arranged marriages. Please keep in mind that simply being married to someone does not entitle them to a partner visa. And the onus is on us to prove that our relationships are genuine. That's difficult to demonstrate without a relationship history prior to marriage.


----------



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for your valuable suggestions... Will talk to an agent


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Srik -

Whitney and College Girl's suggestions are excellent. Don't look for a template - DIAC has probably seen all the pre-packaged statements out there and if yours does not seem genuine (ie, copied), it could have bad results for your application.

I would suggest writing a statement about your relationship, even if you only were married recently. You can talk about your time together, the wedding, what you've done since the wedding, and perhaps most importantly, your plans for a future together. Don't be afraid to be very honest and open in a statement like this, and you can be emotional too - consider talking about your feelings for one another, love, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion.. 
I have one more to clarify from form 888..
The first question says visa applicant.. Who should that be is it the one who already has Pr or the one who need partners visa.??


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

You are the sponsor (the person with Australian PR) and your wife is the applicant (the person that is applying for a PR).


----------



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you very much... 

Also one last question should the form 888 should be in more detail? as myn being an arranged marriage there isn't much to write for them other than how they know and how long. Will that suffice??


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the purpose of Form 888 is to have someone testify that your relationship is genuine. It is not necessary for them to elaborate (you do that in your relationship statement by you and your wife).


----------



## Mariaprem (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey hello, even my was a arranged marriage and we did the application ourself without any migration help,,,and my visa was granted this week within 5 months, be care full read the applications twice before u fill as there are many tricky questions.

1.both of u write a letter as in how u met where u met and how ur both family was involved in ur wedding and exchange each others thoughts let it be more like a love letter.

2.submit all photo evidence from time of engagement,wedding,family functions in which relatives are present and mention the occasion on the each photo.

3.if u have call detail bill, chatting history as proof of evidence,any gift or money u sent ur wife from aus..recpit can be attached etc will be an add to ur application 



And more like this I have submitted on march 1st 2013 and 8th aug I gt my visa.


Where r u submitting ur application,




All the best


----------



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot... That was a bit of hope that there are chances of getting the visa with in five months... 
Also when you mentioned tricky what exactly were you referring to? 
I am planning to apply it onshore..


----------

